# Another Utah question.



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

if you're trying to ride the same day you land you should head over to Park City. you get a free lift ticket if you show your boarding pass.


----------



## GoofyFoot (Feb 9, 2011)

Im going to be out there next week as well. I have never been there before so I cant comment on the different slopes or where to eat. But one thing my buddies and I were planning for the day off was to get out to the Bonneville Salt Flats. But then again, we are a bunch of car guys and each have a pretty nice quick car in the garage at home so this was fairly appealing to us.

Just a thought.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Salt Flats aren't that exciting. If you are going all the way there just drive the rest of the 20 minutes and go to Wendover for the casino. The salt flats has a gas station on the exit and the salt flats nothing else. Rather boring imo


----------



## GoofyFoot (Feb 9, 2011)

I wouldnt expect anyone to understand. They are just something that I have really wanted to see for a long time. Being a Mustang enthusiast, I would sacrifice the time just to go out there and spend 15 minutes taking it in and going back.


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

Park City only offers the free lift ticket for your boarding pass at certain times of the year, definitely not the week he will be going.


----------



## Norman426 (Jul 16, 2010)

*j*

Ya that free pass has some blackout dates the days we are there mainly.
I heard there was a cool Mormon temple, The Salt flats sound cool, I'm a Mopar guy who races 1/4 mile good idea, 

Thanks for the help so far 

Tony


----------



## GoofyFoot (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the Mopar part. 

I have had 7 mustangs over the last 10 years and all saw the 1320 regularly. But this is why the Flats were so appealing to me to go see. I understand there isnt much to them but to be able to simply be in a place where so much has gone on and so many records have been set is just amazing to me.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Shocktroop531 said:


> if you're trying to ride the same day you land you should head over to Park City. you get a free lift ticket if you show your boarding pass.


yeah this.


----------



## Norman426 (Jul 16, 2010)

GoofyFoot said:


> Sorry to hear about the Mopar part.
> 
> I have had 7 mustangs over the last 10 years and all saw the 1320 regularly. But this is why the Flats were so appealing to me to go see. I understand there isnt much to them but to be able to simply be in a place where so much has gone on and so many records have been set is just amazing to me.



Aww haha, It is a magical place in motorsports. 

As far as the park city deal 

Quick START offer valid starting on the respective resort opening day to 12/24/09, 1/3/10 Ð 2/12/10, and 3/28/10 to the respective resort closing day 2010.

OFFER NOT VALID - 12/25/09-1/2/10, 2/13/10 - 3/27/10


Dumb


----------



## JMcKeone (Feb 14, 2011)

Whats up with the snow cat rides at Powder Mt......their website says $375 per person but I have several friends who said its only like $15. 2 different tours I guess? Im heading to Utah 3/17-3/20...cant wait!

Jim


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

375 /pp full day or $15 per ride. check at the ticket window to see if the cats are running that day.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

T.J. said:


> 375 /pp full day or $15 per ride. check at the ticket window to see if the cats are running that day.



So let me get this straight...for a full day they're promising you a minimum of 25 laps? I'd sign up for a couple runs and see how you like it. Truth be told, though, Powder Mountain is seldom crowded, so if it snows you shouldn't even need to do a cat trip...there will be freshies everywhere all day...


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya.....What this guy said^^^^^^^^

Go to snowbasin to eat and be pampered. Go to Pow Mow to ride.

If theres fresh snow, hit powder country off the backside of Hidden lake. Theres a shuttle bus that picks you up on the road and takes you back to the main lodge...Then another shuttle will take you back up to hidden lake if you want to skip the slow lifts and groomers.

If powder country is closed, you wont want to pay the snowcat prices anyway because conditions will be similar to powder country and not worth the money... 

Plus Powmow has night boarding. I dont think snowbasin does, so get a little more ride time if that interests you.

enjoy!


----------

